# 06 928 Ultegra or 07 C2C?



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Have the opportunity to get into an 06 928 carbon for $800 off list price at 1999 which seems like a sweet deal for a bike that is spec'd much better I feel then the new C2C which I am also looking at but your looking at 2700. In particular the wheel set is a step on the 928. I would say the C2C is more laid back geometry but it sure is a good looking machine. I am leaning towards buying the old and saving the new/more expensive stuff for someone else. Anyone have any experience riding/comparing these two bikes and what did you opt for.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Check Adrenaline Bikes on the web...*

I believe they are still clearing out the 06s' for $1590 (Veloce) and $1650 (Ultegra).

http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...ParentID=0&categoryname=BIKES (+FRAMES): ROAD

BTW, for that price, go '06. More traditional lookin', anyways!:thumbsup:


----------



## genejockey (Apr 11, 2007)

I've got an '06 with Veloce, which I really like. The steering is quick, but not twitchy, and it's nice and solid to sprint on, and light for climbing. It descends pretty well, too.

I haven't ridden the '07 to compare. I suppose it looks good, if you like the swoopy, curved tube look. I don't, but if we all liked the same thing, the world would be pretty darn dull, wouldn't it?


----------



## Audiolathe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Go 928*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1225083#poststop

My pride and joy a 2006 928 and absolutely great ride - particularly with the Mavic wheels which transformed it to a much nippier ride than with the Fulcrum 5's it came with.. this year I had an opportunity to test the 07 C2C and as a lighter rider (65kg) I found it very harsh and twitchy compared to my smooth 928.. I would say the C2C suits a heavier rider and the stiffness, which to me felt jarring would come better into play for someone bigger and heavier. That said the 928 is very stiff and has very fast acceleration, handles climbs well and generally is smooth as silk even on very long rides.

Personally I'd recommend going for the 928 and spending the money you save on a pair of great wheels like the Mavic Ksyriums or Easton Ascent II's for that matter. Both do marvels to make the bike feel and handle like something twice its price at least.


----------



## oivind_h (Jun 29, 2007)

Love this bike!
It's only my second road bike but I haven`t noticed any weaknesses so far (been riding it for half a year now)
Wondering about changing to Campy this fall, Chorus or Centaur maybe.


----------

